# Can I breed them??



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

ok so I'm currently looking at this doe. 
Her grandsire is my bucks great grandsire. Can/would/could you breed them? I know people line breed but I'm think they would be far enough apart in relation that they would be ok..? Ive never really had grands and great grands to deal with. What do you guys think ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If they do not have genetic flaws, as in teat structures, ect, I definitely would. 

Very nice doe by the way.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

this is the other doe that's up on the sale. Same breeding


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is fine for breeding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Both super nice.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It will be fine. So basically what your looking at is (wow let’s test my math here lol) the doe having 1/4 of that sire in her and the buck having 1/8. So the offspring will only have like 3/16 (did I do that right?) so no I wouldn’t stress it one bit.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Usually mother&son..daughter& dad. Are BIG no! Anything after 2nd Grand sires should have two many genetic pairs to cause the close genetic flaws you are concerned about. 
My personal choice is Doe 1. She looks more wide. Level, and her long neck could give you the best of both worlds. That new tubular look & weighty stocky look. The 2nd does doesnt appear to br able to do that. 
Plus I love the dapples with that new Buck of yours.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone unfortunately my husband put a cap on how much I can spend so it doesn’t look like I’ll be getting either one :shrug:. The sale hasn’t ended yet so I’ll talk with him when he gets home and see if I can bid again! I would love to get one!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Husbands are NO FUN! I dread taking mine to our local coalition sale every year. I saw a Facebook post that said “taking your husband shopping is like hunting with the game warden” and I never saw such truer words! I’ve had mine turn to me and ask me if I was nuts before :hide:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I CANT AGREE WITH YOU MORE:up:
Soooooo I wear this in SILENT PROTEST!:happygoat:


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

So true!! Unfortunately I didn’t get either doe my husbands cap was $1000 and both does brought $1500+


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I love that!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I need that shirt! 
Now I do have to say I am very proud of your husband for going that high. I have to keep what I pay for does a secret. I do have him trained that the bucks are usually worth the high dollar because they are the fastest way to improve a herd but he sees no reason in spending what I sometimes do on does. It’s really a pain right now because I am getting into AI and I want really good does (expensive) so I can AI and possibly get herd sires that way. But he just doesn’t get it. So I have a few ladies out there that I refuse to tell him what I spent lol


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

most of this time we don’t discuss cost of them but since I’m not work I us to talk to him about these. I was shocked he was willing to go that high on them especially since we’re so new to registered stock.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey Jessica84..you just come on over to Oklahoma! I got 2 high dollar girls you can AI for me!:clever: Ill even let you bring your sticks with ya! Im sure you wouldnt mind getting out of the house :gottago:..seeing the sites:usa2: & doing a free AI practice run. I can cook, and you have a place to stay for free!!!!:hubbahubba::dreams:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No I totally get it. There’s a few times I question things and talk it over with mine too.
But if I don’t have to I sure don’t lol but there are more pretty girls out there. You have a good eye. I really liked them.
Moers if I wasn’t basically on house arrest with all these goats I would be over there just as fast as my truck would let me! But I am going to be working on some feeders where I can hopefully throw them a bunch of hay during the summer and can leave and do something with the kids and not come home to 50% waste so maybe in the future  
Honestly though the concept itself is not too challenging. If you ever do want to give it a try on your own let me know


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I might just take you up on that! Ive been to a class on AI. But I have not done any hands on. It looks fascinating. I just dont have that many girls to work with, just 2.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hillside..how do you find these sales? Are they local? Since the corona ..all sales around my area have been banned.


----------

